# Is Animal Crossing better for the handheld or console?



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

What system do you think Animal Crossing is best fit for? Handhelds, or consoles? Please list some specific reasons.

Although console versions have more memory, I think Animal Crossing is better for handhelds rather than consoles. While I feel the opposite for other game franchises, Animal Crossing is a game I like to play anywhere. As long as it's for the 3DS (as well as the DS), it doesn't have to be hooked to a TV. I can play it in a hotel room when I'm bored or want to play AC. I can also play the handheld versions of AC when I'm riding a car. Do I want to be bored when I'm on a road trip? No. Animal Crossing is a game I like to play when I travel. That's the main reason why I like the handheld versions better. When I was on a huge road trip, I played ACNL to prepare for StarFall before I created it.

Handheld versions are also not only better for entertainment anywhere, but they also don't have to be plugged in when I play. Even if it requires charging batteries through a charger, I am free-range from a wall when I play.

I know the differences, but I'm just explaining why I like to play Animal Crossing on a handheld rather than a console.


----------



## Zanessa (Oct 27, 2014)

Handhelds. Animal Crossing is a game you should be able to play wherever and whenever, not only when the TV is available.


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

I do agree that Animal Crossing does play better on a handheld.

But it doesn't mean that the console games are worse, in-fact it either has more features than the handheld games or just more to offer, not to mention off-screen play on the Wii U helps a bit with that problem if they ever do another console game.


----------



## Locket (Oct 27, 2014)

Either. I find the Wii U part console and Hand held.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 27, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> Either. I find the Wii U part console and Hand held.



I see WiiU more console than handheld.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 27, 2014)

Handheld for sure


----------



## Locket (Oct 27, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I see WiiU more console than handheld.


More console but part handheld


----------



## spCrossing (Oct 27, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> I see WiiU more console than handheld.


It's more or less like that, while you can take the gamepad to anywhere you want.
There's a radius that the console needs to be in to have a stable connection, and considering that the radius on that thing is...bleh (It could be my house or my 2 Wii U's are in an awkward place).
So it's still a console, but you can play without the TV on so...yeah.


----------



## EndlessElements (Oct 28, 2014)

definitely handheld. i enjoy lying down while playing.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Oct 28, 2014)

While I do enjoy having Animal Crossing on a handheld to play whenever I please, I have to go with playing on a console as that is what I was first introduced to AC on. I enjoy it better on a console as the online multiplayer is more stable and with City Folk, you had the option of using a USB keyboard. I hope the next installment of Animal Crossing will be on Wii U as the Wii U has a lot of potential for AC.


----------



## Pokemanz (Oct 28, 2014)

Animal Crossing is meant for handheld. I love being able to take it wherever I go. Portability is a huge thing for me considering I'm always moving.

I highly doubt this will happen, but AC Wii U should have some sort of 3DS mode where you can load your town onto your 3DS and take it with you. Of course there will be limited functions when playing on the 3DS but I think that would be really great.

The gamepad is nice, but I can't even take a step out of the room without it losing signal. :/


----------



## Christopaz (Oct 28, 2014)

I think AC is going to start being handheld-exclusive now.

Handheld and AC are just meant to be.

Though if they are going to release AC Wii U if ever, I guess we'll find out in a Nintendo Direct or E3, I guess I'll be fine with it, though I won't be using it as much as the 3DS.

Are AC games gonna start being a trend of being part of release line up in games? Perhaps not release but really close to it, like MK7 and the like.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 28, 2014)

It depends. I love NL and play it the most, but then I didn't care much for playing Wild World because it was handheld.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2014)

I hope they make another AC game for a handheld that can be played in the car or in a hotel room of a casino resort (not the WiiU since it's part console).


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 28, 2014)

I think it should definitely be on a handheld. For me, portability is a _major_ thing when playing games, so I can easily bring it with me wherever I go. 

Besides, if they do release the next Animal Crossing on a console, it would have some problems that a handheld wouldn't have. One problem is that you can't bring it with you wherever you go. I think that's a _huge_ problem, especially for a game like Animal Crossing, since it is almost a requirement that you have to play it everyday or run the risk that something bad will happen (ex: weeds, villagers moving out, etc.), and if you're on a trip or something, unless you brought your Wii U with you, you won't be able to play.

While I do understand that it _would_ mean things like better graphics, I still don't think it's worth it. (though I'd probably still buy it lol)



Pokemanz said:


> I highly doubt this will happen, but AC Wii U should have some sort of 3DS mode where you can load your town onto your 3DS and take it with you. Of course there will be limited functions when playing on the 3DS but I think that would be really great.



That would actually be a _really_ good solution. Transferable save files! It would definitely help many people and I would _love_ to see that in a future Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 28, 2014)

I voted for "It's the same both ways" because for me, I like the gameplay for both. But personally, I prefer handhelds more because I have access to my 3DS all the time as opposed to my Wii (my boyfriend and I live together and my Wii's in the bedroom - he works nights and I work days so I hardly ever get to mess with it) and the fact that it's portable. I can sit down at break at work with it and play for just a couple minutes or I can chill out on the couch at home with it and move around with it from room to room or just go from sitting to laying down.


----------



## HeyPatience (Oct 28, 2014)

As much as I loved Population Growing, I think that Animal Crossing being on a handheld is a lot better than being on a console. It just seems to fit better. I think I like it on a handheld so much because of the luxury of being able to play whenever you want, versus having to wait until youre at home in order to play. But both have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Alyx (Oct 28, 2014)

I like it better on the handheld. It's easier to control, in my opinion.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 28, 2014)

Of all the consoles and handhelds we known since the GameCube, the Wii is the worst fit for Animal Crossing.

The GameCube requires memory cards to keep a town.
Saved games on the DS goes through the cartridges.
Multiple 3DSs are cheaper than multiple Wiis. Not to mention, but you have both physical and digital copies.
The WiiU has user creation feature like the PS3 has (console users, not network users), but I'm not sure about this.

And besides, with the wi-fi shut down for the DS and Wii, the only way to travel to other towns in ACCF now is through DS suitcase, which is a problem since we have one town per console and that having two Wiis isn't cost effective.


----------



## MaeCie (Oct 28, 2014)

Definitely handheld!! I like the idea of being able to play anywhere I want when I want! I like that I can take my town with me, roadtrip, airplane anywhere. I really like streetpass too! I won't buy a console version if it comes out :/ it just wouldn't be exciting to me.


----------



## mishka (Oct 28, 2014)

handhelds. handhelds. handhelds.


----------



## Beachland (Oct 28, 2014)

It's hard to choose because although I enjoyed the game for Gamecube and Wii (I think I'm one of the only people who liked the cliffs that separated parts of the town), I think the series lends itself better to handhelds because it's easier to connect with other players and the portability is nice. You don't have to worry about, for example, going on a trip and leaving your town behind. I think if a series does well on a handheld device they should really keep it there. It would be strange if a Pokemon game (one in the "main" series, not a spinoff) came out for the Wii U.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 28, 2014)

The good thing is when AC for the Wii U comes out is that you can make multiple users and have multiple towns... at least that is how it seems with all the users having different game data on the same disc.


----------



## Elise (Oct 28, 2014)

I've never played any of the console versions before but I think the game would be much better suited to handhelds. If you're trying to stop villagers moving out or keep your town perfect, you need to be able to play almost every day, which is a lot easier on a handheld than a console. It takes less time to start the game up and you can play when you're not at home. For this reason, I'd be very hesitant to buy a console version of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Becca617 (Oct 28, 2014)

handhold


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Oct 28, 2014)

Console. You can more easily record your gameplay, you can switch from your game to darn near anything else in a heartbeat, you can play online with more processing power (meaning eventually we might be able to play with more than four people!) and you can also have better sound and graphics quality with a fancy dancy home stereo speaker system. The gameplay is typically the same between handhelds and consoles for Animal Crossing, but having all those benefits far beats being portable.


----------



## SteveyTaco (Oct 28, 2014)

For me It's the same both ways. I liked CF and NL. I also think it would be really cool for an AC on the Wii U they could do so much stuff with the hardware!


----------



## oranje (Oct 28, 2014)

I personally like the Animal Crossing series on handhelds rather than consoles. It's easier to play daily when you can take it wherever you go and do your chores/goals for that day. Plus it helps kill time when you're out and it's fun to street pass people and check out their houses.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd have to go with handhelds.  its fun being able to bring the game wherever I go. I can play while in the car or while waiting and when I forget to do something, I can easily do it since I have the ds with me. Its kind of like a hassle for me if I have to connect it to the tv and stuff.


----------



## Sinister (Oct 29, 2014)

Definitely handheld. I didn't like City Folk at all since it was on the Wii.


----------



## Taryn (Oct 29, 2014)

I prefer it handheld so I can play it on the go. It's a great game for long car rides.


----------



## Coach (Oct 29, 2014)

Handheld is way more fun! But Gamecube is quite a good game.


----------



## badcrumbs (Oct 29, 2014)

I definitely love it on the handheld. I think that is why I have been so much more into New Leaf than other AC games (didn't have a DS until New Leaf was out, so I've never played WW).


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 29, 2014)

I have to say handheld, any other way even the old Gamecube version just didn't cut it for me, as far as interest goes I like a game that I can haul with me anywhere I go. As with the other ones; who wants to lug around a Wii or Gamecube for that matter? In any case, I prefer the handheld; a majority of the games I have been playing are all handheld games xD


----------



## Lovelylexi (Oct 29, 2014)

There are certain games I think just work way better with handhelds and one of those games is Animal Crossing. I bought City Folk when it came out and touched it, what, twice maybe? And never got on it again.


----------



## patriceflanders (Oct 30, 2014)

handheld, no doubt about it (although I love the game, I didn't like to play it on the Wii AT ALL)


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not really interested in playing AC on consoles. I know that means more features but it's just not practical for me. I only play for a few minutes at a time so it's quicker on the 3DS. I also play it when I'm bored or when I know I'll have to sit and wait somewhere, so having to stay in front of the TV or at least at home would make me play less.


----------



## SoSu (Nov 6, 2014)

I liked City Folk better than Wild World, and I thought it was because of the console. But now that I'm addicted to New Leaf, I can't imagine using a console. Perhaps there were just features I preferred in City Folk, and it wasn't because of the console at all....


----------



## Boccages (Nov 6, 2014)

I like it better for consoles. I like my big HD screen with the GamePad. I am longing for a Wii U Animal Crossing and have been ever since I bought it in June 2013. I'm sorry, but I might be spoiled by my iPhone 6+ but Nintendo's handhelds screen resolutions just plainly suck. I like retina (high definition) screens and I sold my 2DS because the screen resolution sucked.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 7, 2014)

I prefer most games series that start on consoles to stay on consoles. With Animal Crossing (and Paper Mario, etc.), I prefer them to be on console. I do enjoy the ease of portability on the go with handheld versions, but I believe that the quality of the game can be greatly improved when on consoles. I can take them either way, but I prefer consoles, so my vote goes there.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 7, 2014)

I just think it works better on a handheld. It just has that type of vibe. My first AC was New Leaf though, so I'm incredibly biased.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm going to say that I like playing better on handhelds. I have nothing against it Animal Crossing being on consoles. My first one was the one for the Gamecube and I had a lot of fun with it. The issue I have with consoles though is that I wouldn't be able to play as often as I would be able to with a handheld. There's only one TV in my house, and it's in the living room. I could only play a console for so long until my dad bugs me to get off the TV so he can watch. With a 3DS, I'd be able to play anywhere, as it has been stated many times in this thread.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 7, 2014)

Handheld for me. I don't play any other consoles any more, all I have in the house are our two 3DS's. I don't like sitting in front of the TV in one room to play a game. I like to be able to play anywhere, and put it down easily so I can go do other things if I want to. Handheld is so much more convenient, and I can get into it much better. I tried City Folk and hated it, it just didn't suit my lifestyle I guess. I can actually put more time and effort in with handheld games I think. If the new AC comes out on console then I most likely won't play it, I wouldn't buy a console just for one game (with the exception of Pokemon!!).


----------



## swerzle (Nov 8, 2014)

Handheld for sure. AC is one of those games that is best when you can easily play a little, a lot of times if you know what I mean, and the portability of the DS/3DS is much better for that.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 8, 2014)

Handheld!


----------



## Ziro25 (Nov 8, 2014)

Animal Crossing it's just too perfect for 3DS. When I playd the last one on WII wasn't the same thing, at all... it's like tha game losts some magic. A game so colorful, so vivid, you need to play it everywhere, especially in some nerd fair or with the WI-FI anywhere. And... on television the village seems too damn big.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 8, 2014)

I'd say handheld too. Being able to play it whenever is extremely convenient, so I can always check my town frequently.


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 8, 2014)

Definitely on handhelds for me. I love being able to play AC wherever I go. Plus, I just want to check my town more often when it's on a handheld instead of booting up a console.


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 8, 2014)

Handheld. I find little to no reason for it to be on console if it's already near-perfect on handheld.
Plus, AC is just one of those charms that I'd like to have with me wherever I go <3


----------



## Mairen (Nov 8, 2014)

Even though I've only played New Leaf, I still cannot imagine myself being happier with a console version. I like the convenience of being able to take it with me wherever I go. It's not the kind of game I sit and play for hours and hours each day either, so a handheld console works just fine for me.


----------



## VillagerBoyDreams (Nov 8, 2014)

Handhelds. I've never played any console AC but I figure with New Leaf that the games can have tons of features (while still lacking features of consoles) and still be amazingly packed to the brim with content! These games were built for consoles, but a console port to a handheld with more multiplayer options, local towns and etc. makes the game so much better for handhelds.
But that's just an opinion. A game opinion!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 8, 2014)

The graphics for consoles look amazing but I view Animal Crossing as a portable game where I can play anywhere whenever I'm bored.


----------



## KittyBoton (Nov 10, 2014)

*Handhelds all the way.*


----------



## Pearls (Nov 10, 2014)

Definitely handhelds. It's portable and convenient and has two screens


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Nov 11, 2014)

_Other_
They're not the same but they both have their appeal. I like both but I prefer a console game (even though New Leaf is far better than CF). There's a sense of nostalgia in it for me, plus I prefer to playing on a big screen over portability.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 11, 2014)

Handheld for sure. Can play anywheres


----------



## Lepidoptera (Nov 12, 2014)

Handhelds because I like being able to play wherever I want to.


----------



## Milleram (Nov 12, 2014)

I can honestly see the benefits of both. I used to like it back in the day when my brother and sister and I played the Gamecube and Wii versions together, and we all lived in the same town. It was fun hearing the neighbours talk about my siblings. That being said, I do enjoy the fact that with New Leaf I get full control of the town. I don't have to ask my siblings what they think of the path or something, I can chop down any trees I want, and I don't have to deal with them leaving their junk all around town, lol.


----------



## Geneve (Nov 12, 2014)

I like being able to bring my town with me anywhere.


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 12, 2014)

Definitely Handheld.

I love that I can play it wherever I go and whatever time I want to. I love how theres so many options for multiplayer with handheld and that I can get streetpasses and stuff. I can take my 2Ds to America if I want, get streetpasses, explore and have fun.  I love how its small and can fit in my bag wherever I go. I love how I can lay down and play or lay down, play and watch some TV/anime/youtube. It's so versatile.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 12, 2014)

I like it on hand held. I also like to be able to play it on trips/when waiting/in the car. Can't do that if I need a TV and I'm not at home.  

The other thing is with a Wii u is you can only go so many feet from it without losing connection. So you couldn't even go in the other room. :c (OMG what if you went to far away and lost all your progress for that time you were playing??? :OOO )

But the sad thing is, it looks like to me the next Animal Crossing (If there's going to be one  ) is going to be on Wii U. It's the only other wii u system really out right now and they've never done 2 AC games on one system. Soooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 12, 2014)

I am very conflicted on this whole topic .-.

On one hand, having it on a handheld is very convenient, especially if you often go places where you can't exactly bring an entire console. BUT, having it on a television is also a nice change from staring at a tiny screen. They both have their downsides, one being inconvenient and the other having a very small screen. But, this doesn't mean that one is better than the other.

Overall, I think Animal Crossing will be the same no matter what platform it's on. It's just a matter of personal preference 

*I personally liked City Folk more than any other game, but only because there was a credit card ;3*


----------



## NewLeaf13 (Nov 12, 2014)

Handheld, definitely.
1) They seem to make more money for Nintendo.
2) I want to play it on the go, not when I'm at home and no one else is using it.
3) It's overall more convenient on the DS.


----------



## Pirate (Nov 14, 2014)

Handhelds, because then I can take it with me and play it when I'm on long trips and such.


----------



## Kaisermuffin (Nov 14, 2014)

Handheld AC is best AC.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in between and here's why:

I ultimately enjoy the handheld AC's more, but Gamecube holds a lot of nostalgia for me. City Folk was awful. I didn't even have the patience to complete it and never went online with friends except for maybe the first week of it's release. However, I feel that an Animal Crossing on the Wii U will actually be one of the best in the series yet. The HD graphics and bigger memory space for new additions is promising. Hopefully it's not just a clone of New Leaf, but a much better and improved version that'll convince fans to finally put money towards getting the console. However, it's a much more personal experience on handheld, so I'm not sure. Wild World and New Leaf were so fantastically done.


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 14, 2014)

Handheld definitely. It's just like the way I feel about a consoled Pokemon, there's less control of movement etc. I really prefer handheld anything, with the exception of a few things.


----------



## Crona (Nov 15, 2014)

definitely handhelds. it's much more convenient.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 15, 2014)

I like it better when handheld. You can play it anywhere


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 16, 2014)

hand held because like what others have said it;s portable and you can take it where ever you want..
making it really handy during a long car ride ((if you have a  3ds car chargers that is))


----------



## Togekiss (Nov 16, 2014)

I'd definitely say handheld. It's portable, making long car rides less boring and overall, I think Animal Crossing just fits handheld systems better than consoles.


----------



## Murray (Nov 16, 2014)

console makes my town feel more homely, like that it's grounded in one place


----------



## Ryoshiko (Nov 16, 2014)

while i like the portability i like the tv's larger screen


----------



## starlite (Nov 16, 2014)

Definitely handheld! That way your town can always be with you! and I personally think of Animal Crossing as a very relaxing game, so when it's on a handheld, you can do just that! you can sit or lie down anywhere and play! whereas on a console, you can only sit in front of a TV! don't get me wrong, it's still fun on a console, but I find it's easier to want to stop playing than on a handheld!


----------



## avsrule247 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hand-held by far. I really don't want to buy a console just to play this game but I would. Also the controllers for the Wii U or whatever they're on now aren't really that appealing to me. Of course I'd learn it to play AC or we could just avoid that scenario lol.


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 18, 2014)

Handheld, I like to play AC when I'm falling asleep or early in the morning. With a console I'd have to go down to the living room every time I want to play, and for a game like animal crossing where I usually just end up playing in a bunch of short sessions everyday it really doesn't work out.
I suppose it's the payoff for the better quality and bigger screen of consoles, though. And I'll definitely be buying animal crossing for the wii u when (if?) it comes out. c:​


----------



## Speedydash (Nov 18, 2014)

I like Handheld xD Though I also like it on a big screen, what I could do is connect the 3DS screen on to a huge tv xD!!! and play by looking at the tv screen xD!!!


----------



## Alley (Nov 19, 2014)

I've never played it for console, but I feel like it's more a handheld game. For console games I prefer ones that I can just sit and get deep into battles/strategy, and will probably need to look things up from time to time. Console games for me are more the "I'm going to sit and play this for 8 hours" kind of game. Handhelds are more like AC & Pokemon where it's turn based or I don't have to pay really close attention all the time and where I can take a break and do other things in between. They're more the "a couple minutes here/there" kind of game.


----------



## MayorSaki (Nov 19, 2014)

Handheld definitely. Then I can play it whenever I want.


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Every animal crossing on the DS's is really good, I hope they make New Leaf 2 instead of a WiiU one


----------



## Feloreena (Nov 21, 2014)

I think that handheld works much better for it. When it's a game that you need to check up on regularly, then it's much easier to have it on a handheld for the faster load up times, and being able to play it on the bus/train is good as well. I find I am interested in the game for much longer on a handheld as well, I just don't have any interest in console games anymore, I much prefer PC gaming and at least I can play the game while at the computer.


----------



## RiC David (Nov 21, 2014)

My first AC was the original on the GameCube but since playing New Leaf (my second AC game) it's definitely handheld for me and not just because it's obviously a fuller game. I love the 3DS' sleep mode and opening the lid to immediately jump back into the game works perfectly with Animal Crossing and gives that extra 'world-in-a-box' feel.

If it was on my Wii I'd have to switch on my TV (power switch on the telly itself, then wake from standby with the remote), turn the Wii on, change the channel, wait for Wii to load then select the game from the menu. I'd also have to sit on my settea rather than sit where I am now, on a leather chair by my desk w/ laptop; I like to be able to look things up online and sometimes listen to podcasts while I play so handheld wins again.

I really love the 3DS as a gadget and there's more tactile satisfaction, there's that physical connection to the game. Oh and making designs actually feels enjoyable! Grid colouring with anything but a mouse or a stylus (pretty much anything but a stylus) ranges from awkward to frustrating in my experience.

It's also just..cuter.


----------



## Talon Charles (Nov 22, 2014)

handheld forsure!


----------



## Rococo (Nov 22, 2014)

Why would anyone want to play on a console? Sure, I get that a console could support more features, but with a game that needs to constantly be checked up on, you don't want to haul yourself constantly to and fro the television set. Plus, you can also visit your town when outside of your home. It's just a game meant for portability.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 24, 2014)

What if this happens:

Next game is released on two platforms - new 3DS and WiiU. Will the WiiU version sell as well, even if the new 3DS version doesn't have as many items or features? Will they do well even if you can travel to your WiiU town from your new 3DS town?


----------



## evoxpisces (Nov 25, 2014)

Handhelds, by far. Though I love the GCN AC the most. I wish they made that one portable  I'm hardly ever home and when I am, it's usually very late at night when most of my villagers are asleep and shops are closed, so my only option would be time travel. But I love portable AC games because I play them between jobs or on lunch breaks.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 25, 2014)

Apple2012 said:


> What if this happens:
> 
> Next game is released on two platforms - new 3DS and WiiU. Will the WiiU version sell as well, even if the new 3DS version doesn't have as many items or features? Will they do well even if you can travel to your WiiU town from your new 3DS town?



It could do well, especially if the two versions had some different features and items, and if you could only get some things by owning both versions.


----------



## Mango (Nov 26, 2014)

cON sole
unless its ww
i dont like new leaf


----------



## CupcakeFrappe (Nov 26, 2014)

*I* prefer handheld. 
You get to bring your 3ds easily wherever you go; just charger and system; not even need for the cartridge now with downloadable games. With a console you would have to bring wires apon wires; not to mention the system, disks, cartridges for saved files, and most importantly have a TV to hook it up to wherever your going.
 While I do love the giant screen of a console, it's just not as versatile or functional as the handheld. Wireless gameplay plays a huge part of animal crossing and I feel as if console keep you reserved and unable to communicate better with others while handhelds provide a more simple and personal experience with the gameplay as a whole.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 6, 2014)

Judging by the poll, I believe that Animal Crossing only works better on handhelds than consoles. Most games are better off when played on consoles. Animal Crossing is one of those few games better for handhelds.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 6, 2014)

I like handheld because it's more convenient. I can't just pick up a Wii and carry it around in my pockets.


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 6, 2014)

Handheld all the way. It's just easier to control, and when I played City Folk, it was just weird about navigating :/


----------



## Celestefey (Dec 6, 2014)

Well my favourite Animal Crossing game has to be the original, which I played on the Gamecube. When Wild World was released I was somewhat disappointed to be honest, it just lacked so much in content. I guess going gameplay and content wise I prefer the console games. New Leaf is great though but there are just some flaws with it that put me off playing it or going back to it I suppose.  But whether you play on console or handheld is down to personal preference, and I've always preferred console as it is.


----------



## Dollie (Dec 6, 2014)

Seems I'm in the minority here but I prefer playing Animal Crossing on consoles. My favorite is the Gamecube version and I liked seeing my town and my house on a TV screen. I've never been that fond of handhelds anyway; I prefer playing video games at home. I just can't seem to concentrate on my game with people around me.


----------



## butz (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sort of biased when it comes to my opinion, as I've only played NL, but just in general, I prefer handheld games as opposed to console because I've only ever had handhelds, like the gameboy, DS, and 3DS. I have a Wii, but I use it mostly for netflix and when my friends come over, we'll play mario party or mario kart, and I like to play Kirby with my boyfriend. So I guess console games, in my opinion, are more convenient for when we're hanging out with friends.


----------



## blaze5061 (Dec 6, 2014)

I said both why i pick handheld: You can play it whenever its a game you could take almost anywhere
and then why i also agree with console: you have a bigger screen and maybe even better quality so either way its awesome c:


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

Handhelds are by far my favorites!  I remember from back when I played City Folk what a pain it was to go on vacation without the game.  Every summer my family goes somewhere that's usually out of state, and I like to bring Animal Crossing with me to play along with.  A lot happens in a week or two, surprisingly, and great memories can be made ♥ ｡◕‿ ◕｡ It's also a lot easier to control.


----------



## JCnator (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that the overwhelming majority of us went for handheld because New Leaf is the latest game and it's technically one of the best Animal Crossing games ever released so far, while the preceding home consoles were poor fit for Animal Crossing. Maybe if the current situation is the opposite, I would've seen much less vote on the handheld versions.

I personally don't mind having the franchise spanning on both handhelds and home consoles, especially when there's the Wii U GamePad. When the TV is turned on, the Wii U version could basically simulate the gameplay mechanics from New Leaf while adding more interesting features along the way. An Off-TV option is also there, too. I do wish that the developers will find a way to play the town that would be normally be only playable on home console. Perhaps having the Wii U gameplay being streamed or having the town data downloaded to your handheld will enable you to play while you're away from your home console. That would be the best idea ever!


----------



## Rasha (Dec 7, 2014)

Handheld but it's nice to see my sexy villagers in HD graphics


----------



## jobby47 (Dec 7, 2014)

I think it is better for handheld than console because  it has a lot more features than the console.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 24, 2014)

I mentioned this in another post earlier, but since 2005, I have said that Animal Crossing and handhelds go together like peanut butter and jelly, or peanut butter and chocolate. The way this franchise has grown and developed, its handheld iterations have been the best selling, highest rated of the series. I think part of it is development. 

It debuts as doubutsu no mori in Japan in 2001 on the Nintendo 64. It's just LOADED with Japanese culture too. It gets ported over to GameCube, and that version gets localized into America as Animal Crossing, and localized back into Japan (doubutsu no mori plus is not a direct port either, it's got extra content AC doesn't). Then, Wild World comes out. It's the first on a handheld, so Nintendo revamps the series, A LOT! That one becomes their most popular (still to date) of the franchise. They then try to instill those changes while mixing in the original's feel in City Folk, basically blending the two together while adding a little new content, and it's one of the lowest rated, lowest selling of the series. They go back to the drawing board, figure out what aspects of each game were the best, mixed them all together, and added in loads of new content, to make New Leaf. They took the strengths from the previous 3 (minus the NES games), and made easily the highest rated of the series. Will it become the best selling? It'll be close, that's for sure, only because of a smaller 3DS install base compared to the insane amount of DS systems sold. If the 3DS had the sales numbers of the DS though, there's no doubt in my mind New Leaf would blow Wild World's sales away. Either way though, New Leaf and Wild World would still be the highest selling of the series. They're also the most innovative of the series. If Nintendo really wants to keep this series going on consoles, they're going to have to learn from their mistakes on City Folk, and again go back to the drawing board, and create a game that feels fresh to longtime series fans, but is still simplistic enough for anyone to pick up and play.

The biggest problem they have when the original came out it ran on a real time clock, but it's on a television, and is a game intended to be played roughly 1 hour a day or so, so it's not something that normal console games are known for. Shoot, I've played console games as long as 3 days straight, but Animal Crossing isn't the kind of game you can binge play like Zelda, unlocking massive amounts per play (unless you time travel, and even then is still going to take a LONG time to achieve a little). Basically Nintendo has been doing these short bursts of gaming since the days of Game Boy when those games were smaller to  their NES counterparts, intended to be played for shorter periods of time. They're not only going to have to instill new ides should this go console again, while keeping it simple, but figure out a way to get players to play longer per play- good luck Nintendo!


----------



## WonderK (Dec 24, 2014)

I prefer handheld.


----------



## snapdragon (Dec 24, 2014)

I prefer handheld but what I liked about ACCF was how large your town was. The map can be a lot bigger and you can "see" more with a larger area of vision like a tv. I am hoping the next version comes out on the Wii U so I can utilize our big screen tv


----------



## leepotato (Dec 25, 2014)

I prefer it on the hand held, because that way you could take it anywhere. Plus I could lie down while playing with a hand held. owo
And I find hand helds to have better controls, so, yeah


----------

